# The Birthday Gift



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

boman47k said:


> July 24th every year!


My BD is 7/24.

What are the odds of that?

A nice guy and a jackasss on the same site, with the same birthday!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

:notworthy There two of me. I can admit to both. :laughing:

Your bd also include the number 55?


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

boman47k said:


> :notworthy There two of me. I can admit to both. :laughing:


:shifty:




boman47k said:


> Your bd also include the number 55?


No, thank God

7/24/55 would suck!


58 (58 rulz)


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

boman47k said:


> :notworthy There two of me. I can admit to both. :laughing:
> 
> Your bd also include the number 55?





Steve Richards said:


> :shifty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guy's do kinda look alike.:biggrin:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Born in 55, 55 years old. Pretty cool! Whippersnapper! :jester:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Yup...I'm sure glad I'm not 55...and won't be for a long long time.

Kinda off topic though...

Damn it, Bowman!

(I should probably make that my sig line)


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Jer said:


> I was afraid to ask but maybe a garden rake!


Maybe next year she will get you a hoe! :w00t:


----------

